# My Filtration



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a eheim 2215 i just upgraded to. Is that enough filtration for my 55, I also have a aquatech rated for a 55 HOB filter. Thinking about getting rid of HOB


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

How many fish are in the 55?


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

3 red bellies


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Just keep both filters on. If i were you i would actually upgrade the HOB to an Aquaclear 70 or 110 or an emp 400. Or best thing to do would be to just get another eheim 2215.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

a buddy of mine got a 55 and i was just gonna hook him up with that filter for awhile til he could up grade. its a walmart filter so im looking to upgrade it anyways.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

NPJUICE said:


> a buddy of mine got a 55 and i was just gonna hook him up with that filter for awhile til he could up grade. its a walmart filter so im looking to upgrade it anyways.


How long have you been running the eheim filter? You need to give it time for beneficial bacteria to establish itself onto your new filter. Otherwise you'll go through another cycle. I'd recommend at least 3-4 weeks, better if its longer though.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Its a used 2215 so wasn't too worried about that unless I need to get it established to my tank


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

So are you using the already used media? If you are, did the media stay in aged tank water until you added it to your tank or did you wash it with tap water? Or did you just replace it with new media altogether?

EDIT: If its already used media give it a week or so. If its brand new or washed filter media give it 3-4 weeks. Better safe then sorry.


----------

